# New To The Outback World!



## geeserteg (Jul 1, 2005)

Hello, I just wanted to introduce my wife, me and our dog cappy. This Saturday we are picking up our new 23RS...YAY!!







This site has been a valuable tool in our search for the right trailer. We were able to find out what the good and bad points about the Outback are easily. We looked at Maxlites, Tahiti's by Starcraft, TrailLites, and Surveyors. We just kept coming back to the Outback's..









PS. I run, own, and host a couple forum/bbs so if there is any help needed at some point just give me a yell.

--- Eric


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

hello eric action 
welcome aboard and congrats on the new outback









darrel


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Hello action and welcome Eric and family

John


----------



## Mtn.Mike (May 3, 2005)

Welcome Eric and the family to the "outback family.

Mike action


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome to the group geeserteg
And congrats on the 23RS

Don action


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi Eric,
Welcome to Outbackers. It's great to have another "Hoosier" on board.
We're from Southern Indiana - close to Louisville. Saw your post on the Indiana Rally. Sure hope you can make it!

Have a great Day! sunny


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

welcome to the world of outbacks. we have the 23rs and just love it.
email me and i'll give you a few good mods we did.

i hope you enjoy it as much as us.

campingnut18


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome and have fun!!!

Gary


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Welcome a-board Eric


----------



## Betty King (May 1, 2005)

Welcome Eric and family. Enjoy your new Outback!

Betty


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Welcome to the wonderful and sometimes wacky world of Outbacks. It is a strange land inhabited by people known as Outbackers. Outbackers are comfortable discussing even the most complicated subjects in depth and detail most other web sites hesitate to delve into. The most notable difference between Outbackers and others is they don't persue conflict very much. In fact, it is highly unusual to hear even a single "Flame" post uttered here.

Reverie
(sitting under a toadstool)


----------



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

action 
Welcome and enjoy.

We have had our Outback for 3 1/2 months and have already taken it out on 7 camping trips. We have found the quality top notch. We had a Wanderer TT before and there is no comparing the two.

We did not discover this forum until after our purchase but itâ€™s proving to be a wealth of knowledge to draw on.

Again, welcome!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome....Welcome...Welcome...


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome to OUTBACKERS!


----------



## geeserteg (Jul 1, 2005)

wow.. thanks for the welcome(s). Ill get some pics of my new OB and truck this weekend. Campingnut18.. Im intrested in what you have modded on your 23rs. You can email me at [email protected]


----------

